# solid state disk hopp oder top?



## lorenz2512

hallo,
hat einer schon erfahrung mit den den dingern? gibt es eine kaufempfehlung? berni brauch nicht antworten, der hat so einen sündhaften teuren läppi mit ssd.


----------



## Sockenralf

Hallo,

ich habe zwar keinen Laptop mit SSD, aber ich kaufe im Geschäft nur noch Visu-PC´s mit SSD, oder tausche die herkömlichen HDD´s wenn sie einen Defekt haben --> bis jetzt kein Problem damit



MfG


----------



## IBFS

@Sockenralf,

nehmt ihr dann IDE oder SATA-SSDs.
Die SATAs sind doch, bei gleicher 
Kapazität, um einiges teurer.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Ralle

MacBook Air mit SSD! Nur gute Erfahrungen, im normalen Betrieb merkt man eh nichts davon, außer dem extrem niedrigen Geräuschpegel des Gerätes!


----------



## HaDi

Wir setzen SSD gerne als Ersatz für defekte Festplatten im Sinumerik-Bereich ein (MMC103, PCU50). Bei der ersten Generation gab´s noch ein paar Ausfälle, aber inzwischen laufen die völlig problemlos.
Manchmal ist es auch die einzige Möglichkeit (außer Gebrauchtware/Restbestände), weil die aktuellen Festplatten zu viel Strom ziehen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Sockenralf

IBFS schrieb:


> @Sockenralf,
> 
> nehmt ihr dann IDE oder SATA-SSDs.
> Die SATAs sind doch, bei gleicher
> Kapazität, um einiges teurer.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank


 
Hallo,

normalerweise IDE.


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Dietmar,
ich stand kürzlich auch vor dem Problemm, eine "Maikäfer" oder eine "Manget" Platte.
Ich habe mich dann für Hybrid Festplatte endschieden, die ist dann nicht 
ganz so teuer, leider liegt die schon seit 1,5 Monaten vor mir auf dem 
Tisch, da ich den Tausch nur zwischen den Projekten durchführen kann.

Diese Platte hat 4GB Flash, wo Daten die häufig gebraucht werden hinein-
geschoben werden. Dadurch spielt Sie nach ein Lehrnphase ihre vorteile aus.

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Neuer-Hyb...omentus-XT-mit-4-GB-Flash-im-Test-363956.html


----------



## Marcel0815

*SuperTalent*

Hi, also ich nutzte für meinen Desktop PC jetzt 1 Jahr eine "Super Talent 2,5" SATA SSD" mit 64GB.
Ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit. Bisher sind keinerlei Störungen aufgetreten. An diesem PC wird hauptsächlich Bild- Musik- und HD-Videobearbeitung gemacht.
Den aktuellen zustand siehst du im Anhang. Von Anfang an war Win7x64 installiert. Habe sie jetzt aber aus Speichermangel in mein Notebook als Systemplatte verfrachtet. Im Desktop PC arbeitet jetzt eine OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 120 GB
SATA 300, OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G
Das einzig nervige ist immer das einstellen, nach der Windows Installation. Aber da gibt es ja genug "Checklisten" im Internet.


----------



## Hitschkock

Moin moin

@HaDI

Welche SSD setzt Ihr ein für die MMC und PCU ?


----------



## HaDi

In der S-ATA-Ausführung nehmen wir diese:

Link1

und als P-ATA/IDE diese:

Link2

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## IBFS

HaDi schrieb:


> In der S-ATA-Ausführung nehmen wir diese:
> 
> Link1
> 
> und als P-ATA/IDE diese:
> 
> Link2
> 
> Grüße von HaDi



Leider klingt dieser Test dazu nicht so toll.

http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Teure...-Test-SSD-Transcend-TS64GSSD25S-S-141063.html


Gruß

Frank


----------



## HaDi

Hmm, das liest sich tatsächlich nicht wie eine Empfehlung.
Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass wir in nennenswerten Stückzahlen bisher nur die IDE-Version eingesetzt haben (2GB oder 8GB) und da gab es, seit es die 2. Generation gibt, keine Probleme mehr. Die S-ATA haben wir erst 2 mal eingesetzt, allerdings auch mit kleinerer Kapazität (8GB).
Für unseren Einsatzzweck (als Ersatz für Festplatten in Siemens MMC- und PCU-Geräten) sind allerdings die bemängelten Punkte eher untergeordnet, entscheidend ist, dass die Dinger zuverlässig laufen und das tun sie immerhin.
Ich bin aber offen für andere Empfehlungen ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## element.

Bzgl. Ausfällen bestimmter Modelle die Bewertungen bei Geizhals lesen. Amazon gibt auch manchmal was her.


----------



## Hitschkock

Moin moin

Wie viel Gigabyte unterstützt Bios des MMC 103 ?



Und der Test  die 64Gb sind für die Steuerung doch ein bischen zu übertieben besonders weil die Alten Board's das nicht können und ich denke es geht beim austausch eher um Reparatur.

Noch eine schöne Frage am rande: Kann man die Spuren, Sektoren und Zyl. auch selbst einstellen und damit die Kapazität selber herrab setzten ich Denke an eine altes Indramat 386 Panel-PC von 1995 ( mit einer 6Gb HD ging das)?


----------



## HaDi

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Wie viel Gigabyte unterstützt Bios des MMC 103 ?


Ich habe bei einer MMC103 noch nie mehr als 2GB gebraucht, denke aber, bis 8GB sollte es keine Probleme geben.


Hitschkock schrieb:


> Noch eine schöne Frage am rande: Kann man die Spuren, Sektoren und Zyl.  auch selbst einstellen und damit die Kapazität selber herrab setzten ich  Denke an eine altes Indramat 386 Panel-PC von 1995 ( mit einer 6Gb HD  ging das:grin?


Da die SSDs sich IDE-kompatibel nennen, sollte das gehen, unterschreiben würd ich dafür aber nicht.
Für Geräte mit einer Kapazität kleiner 2GB (z.B. 840C) nehmen wir meist eine (bootfähige !) CF-Card mit entsprechendem IDE-Adapter.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Hitschkock

Moin moin

@Hadi

So was habe ich in meinem Privaten Hausrechner und bis was die Geschwindigkeit mit einem Panel PC von ViSAM (Gut) und einer 16Gb CF in einem Adapter mit RAID (wird nichtbenutzt ) etwas unzufrieden weil das Ding sehr Lahm ist.


Welchen Adapter habt Ihr denn im einsatz.

Ich soll bald mehrere MMC überholen und die SSD sind ja fast umsonst gegen die Siemens HD


----------



## User1974

Hi,
könntest du den TYP und die Marke posten? Ich kann leider keine externen Links anzeigen lassen. (Firmeninternet)
Für uns wäre das interressant mit Ghost einfach nen Abzug von der original Platte aufzuspielen, geht das so einfach?
Ich kenne die Preise der Orginal MMC/PCU Dinger nicht, lohnt sich die Umstellung?

Mfg Benny


----------



## Oberchefe

> nehmen wir meist eine (bootfähige !) CF-Card mit entsprechendem IDE-Adapter.



Da solltest Du aber nicht dauernd drauf rum schreiben. Für eine Dos-Büchse geht das schon, für Windows nicht auf Dauer geeignet.


----------



## Hitschkock

> Da solltest Du aber nicht dauernd drauf rum schreiben. Für eine Dos-Büchse geht das schon, für Windows nicht auf Dauer geeignet.


 
Hört sich vieleicht blöd an " Warum? " Können Digitale Schalter abbrechen 

Das wäre eine Werkzeugmaschine die Stückzahl, Werkzeugzustände, Werkstückdaten und noch ein paar mehr Daten behält, alles in Temp, und im Netz zurverfügung stellt.


----------



## Lars Weiß

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Hört sich vieleicht blöd an " Warum? " Können Digitale Schalter abbrechen
> 
> Das wäre eine Werkzeugmaschine die Stückzahl, Werkzeugzustände, Werkstückdaten und noch ein paar mehr Daten behält, alles in Temp, und im Netz zurverfügung stellt.



Die haben halt nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Schreibzyklen,  dann ist schicht. Und Windoofs schreibt halt ständig in der Auslagerungsdatei rum. Deswegen laufen auf solchen System meist Windows XP embedded, ohne Auslagerungsdatei und das Systemlaufwerk ist mit einem Schreibschutz versehen.


----------



## moeins

Ich benutze eine Corsair 128GB SSD seit über einem Jahr im Simatic-Field PG (Täglich ~8 Std Laufzeit).
Vorteil, sehr schneller Systemstart trotz Siemens-Software. 
Lange Akkulaufzeit und sehr leise im Betrieb. Bisher noch keine Ausfälle, toi toi toi...


----------



## Noggzen

Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst hol dir eine Intel. Hatte vorher die 120GB von OCZ war halt günstier aber nach knapp 9 Wochen (kein Dauerbetrieb) waren alle Daten weg. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst hol dir die Intel X25. Habe die jetzt knapp 4 Monate und alles subba


----------



## moeins

Noggzen schrieb:


> Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst hol dir eine Intel. Hatte vorher die 120GB von OCZ war halt günstier aber nach knapp 9 Wochen (kein Dauerbetrieb) waren alle Daten weg. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst hol dir die Intel X25. Habe die jetzt knapp 4 Monate und alles subba



So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Wichtig ist das man die Platte mit VISTA oder WIN 7 formatiert und nicht mit XP.
Genau wie bei mechanischen Festplatten gibts da fehlerhafte SSDs. Man muss sich nur mal die Rezessionen bei Amazon.de anschauen.


----------



## Noggzen

moeins schrieb:


> So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Wichtig ist das man die Platte mit VISTA oder WIN 7 formatiert und nicht mit XP.
> Genau wie bei mechanischen Festplatten gibts da fehlerhafte SSDs. Man muss sich nur mal die Rezessionen bei Amazon.de anschauen.


 
Klar da stimme ich dir zu, aus diesem Grund habe ich mir auch die Intel genommen. Aber wenn du ne OCZ haben magst sag bescheid frisch vom mac formatiert


----------



## Hitschkock

Moin moin

hat die Dinger schon mal einer ausprobiert

http://www.notebook-speicher.de/show.cgi?ID=ide_44_pin_vertikal.htm&SNO=19129429

ich hoffe das ist keine Schleichwerbung


----------



## rostiger Nagel

ich habe jetzt mal die Festplatte, wie in Beitrag #4 http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=302614&postcount=7 , 
installiert und bin total begeistert.

Vorher dauerte das Hochlaufen des Rechners bis zur Windows Anmeldung
gefühlte 2 min und nach der Anmeldung, bis alle Dienste gestartet wurden
so ca. 5 min. 
Jetzt bin ich so ca. gefühlte 1min. Betriebsbereit mit Anmeldung und allen
Diensten.

Die Hybrid Platte ist eine echte Empfehlung, ich finde für die normale PC
Arbeit einschließlich Programmieren und CAE, mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> .....Jetzt bin ich so ca. gefühlte 1min. Betriebsbereit mit Anmeldung und allen
> Diensten.
> .


 
Das ist doch Mist... geht viel zu schnell und du hast keine Zeit mehr für den Kaffee.......


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ist doch Mist... geht viel zu schnell und du hast keine Zeit mehr für den Kaffee.......


 
ähm...wir haben fast Zeitgleich zum aufsetzen meiner Festplatte, einen
neuen Kaffeeautomaten bekommen, der ist wirklich fix, ob da eine zu-
sammenhang besteht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Verpolt

Hei,



> ähm...wir haben fast Zeitgleich zum aufsetzen meiner Festplatte, einen
> neuen Kaffeeautomaten bekommen, der ist wirklich fix, ob da eine zu-
> sammenhang besteht weiß ich nicht



Ich würde die durchschnittliche Zykluszeit der Kaffemaschine aufzeichnen und den WIXP-start um diese Zeit verlängern ( Registry-Eintrag). Sollte es dennoch zu überhasteten Kaffe-Schlürfergebnissen kommen -
(die sogar zu Verbrennungen und zusätzlichen Reinigungskosten der Berufsbekleidung führen können)- würde ich die WIXP-startzeit weiter um den Faktor 1,34 erhöhen. Bis zum Zykluskontrollpunkt könnte man eventuell noch einen 10cm langen Nikotin-Teer-Zylinder ansteuern.


----------



## lorenz2512

hallo,
ich habe jetzt 2 ocz im einsatz, 60gb im läppi, und ne 120gb im desktoprechner, bin sehr zufrieden, sehr schneller systemstart, rar dateien werden schnell entpakt usw, die ausgabe hat sich gelohnt.


----------

